# How many plants under a 400 watt hps?????



## capecodkid (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a 4x4x7 ft tall grow room lined w/ mylar w/ a 6  in inline fan for ventilation. I plan on doing a lst/scrog. How many plants could i grow under these circumstances with out the buds thining out any tip will be appreciated.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 14, 2009)

A 400w hps is not enough light for that size space, I have a 400 in a 2x4 area, a 1000 watt would be perfect, or 2 400w lights... The buds will be thin and airy with that little light...


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a Homebox S Grow Tent(i think like 2' x 2' x 5' or a lil bigger) and I use a 400w HPS.  Im gonna be growing 5 Auto White Russian in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## capecodkid (Sep 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> A 400w hps is not enough light for that size space, I have a 400 in a 2x4 area, a 1000 watt would be perfect, or 2 400w lights... The buds will be thin and airy with that little light...[/quot
> 
> I was told that the 400 watt covers a 3x3 space. I mad my box 4x4 so i could have the extra space for fans etc. I was thinking of doing 6 plants.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 14, 2009)

You can easily grow 6 plants under that light, but you cant use the entire space with that light.. It will cover a 3x3 space but not a 4x4. a 3x3 space is 9 sq feet and a 4x4 is 16 square feet, thats almost double the size.. I guess you can leave a 6in space all around the plants and the wall of the tent.. 

If the edges of your grow looks airy you may want to drop a few cfls around the edges for some supplemental lighting...


----------



## capecodkid (Sep 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> You can easily grow 6 plants under that light, but you cant use the entire space with that light.. It will cover a 3x3 space but not a 4x4. a 3x3 space is 9 sq feet and a 4x4 is 16 square feet, thats almost double the size.. I guess you can leave a 6in space all around the plants and the wall of the tent..
> 
> If the edges of your grow looks airy you may want to drop a few cfls around the edges for some supplemental lighting...


 
So i shouldnt have a problem with 6 plants LST/SCROG/TOPING i just cant fill the whole 4x4 with plants. My light can cover 6 plants without getting airy.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, you can grow a thick canopy, a few days before you flower trim any small branches that are under the canopy or you will get little airy buds under there... Keep as many fan leaves as you can when trimming this...

You may want to look into adding another hps down the road, you cant have too much light only too much heat, but with a 6 in can style fan you can cool 2 of those lights... you will get better results with 2 lights and you can use the whole area.


----------



## capecodkid (Sep 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yes, you can grow a thick canopy, a few days before you flower trim any small branches that are under the canopy or you will get little airy buds under there... Keep as many fan leaves as you can when trimming this...
> 
> You may want to look into adding another hps down the road, you cant have too much light only too much heat, but with a 6 in can style fan you can cool 2 of those lights... you will get better results with 2 lights and you can use the whole area.


 
That was my plan from the get go was to build my room a little bigger so i can add a 2nd 400. Thx for all the info. +rep

Keep smokin:bong:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 15, 2009)

i only could fit 4 satori under my 1kw hood!


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 15, 2009)

Lemmongrass said:
			
		

> i only could fit 4 satori under my 1kw hood!



If you veg them for a shorter period you can fit more under it.. i could take 1 satori plant grow it into a mother and take clones, then I could plant the clones into small pots, I could fit 20-30 plants under a 1000 watt... its all in how you grow the plants... You can manipulate them to do pretty much anything you want...

Plants that are close together tend to grow up instead of getting bushy... I have 4 large plants under a 400w


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 15, 2009)

i didnt veg them at all. my last crop i had 16 under the same hood and they were fine. was more a comment leading to different numbers based on different genetics.

my last grow didnt have light hitting the floor. this did. and the bottom buds were jsut as crystaly as the tops.

lots of plants is nice, but i got prolly half the yield with a quarter of the pots this go around.


----------

